# 2013 Fluid Kayak closeouts



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi there. Im not sure if this has been discussed here yet. Fluid kayaks is offering 2013 models with no warranty for $398 delivered to you, no tax, free shipping. They still have Dope play boats, and Bazooka creek boats. I've been curious about the Large Dope for quite a while as an option for a tall paddler like myself. At that price, I'm taking a chance on it hoping I'll fit well in it. Anyway, perhaps someone else might be interested in an unused boat from last year at 50% off. With free shipping it's a pretty smoking deal.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Got a link?


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

That is one hell of a deal 

Might have to jump one one of those playboats for that price in a size large. Probably my best chance to get one incase I want to get into playboating later in my kayaking days...


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Www.fluidkayaks.com


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

I want a couple of Anvils for my teenagers.
Any chance they're on sale or can I get a deal?

Picking up two Anvils would make me Commodore--4 Fluid boats in my navy!


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

States that all models of the "No Warranty" have ********SOLD OUT********


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I will sell my bazooka L with a warranty for 300 to the first person to come pick it up.

its baby blue, 3 days on the water, its too small for me.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

^^
Why so cheap? Didn't like the boat?


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't see where it states that on the website. It let's me pick out a model, get to the end of checkout, and then it just stalls out and goes nowhere.

I remember trying to look at their website a few months ago. They really need to upgrade to some good hosting and analyze their sites performance.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

climber-420 said:


> States that all models of the "No Warranty" have ********SOLD OUT********


Not on the Fluid website. They don't have all sizes or colors, but they've got boats on there for $398.


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

Welp, I tried to purchase a kayak and it kept hanging up right as they should be sending me to paypal to take my money. Firefox hung up, chrome hung up... IE hung up.

Their loss. This is why you don't get shit hosting!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

*In the same boat*



shredjesse said:


> Welp, I tried to purchase a kayak and it kept hanging up right as they should be sending me to paypal to take my money. Firefox hung up, chrome hung up... IE hung up.
> 
> Their loss. This is why you don't get shit hosting!


Im having the same problem... I shot them an email and we'll see what happens. 

Does anyone know of a US number I can call them on?

Thanks


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

If they're offering '13s for $4 bills, then I'd say their site is getting hammered. 


Don't know of a phone # to call...try Leif...I know he's not busy.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I had the same problem while checking out. I sent them an email and they got right back and apologized for the technical difficulty. They sent me a link to the paypal page with my boat & price. I was able to pay the $398, so my order is in the works...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gjcarolina (Apr 29, 2014)

I picked up a used Fluid Spice not too long ago. Enjoying it so far, great design for a very playful but capable river runner (no 5+ gnar for me in it, but check out the videos for the ish fluid's pro team puts them into). The outfitting is great and the boats have a tough layup.

I think one would be well worth the regular price at $700, no tax, no delivery). I've paddled an element briefly and it's a sweet boat for the right conditions, I suspect the dope would be - well self explanatory if you're really into full-on playboating.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

*I haven't gotten an email back*



jmacn said:


> I had the same problem while checking out. I sent them an email and they got right back and apologized for the technical difficulty. They sent me a link to the paypal page with my boat & price. I was able to pay the $398, so my order is in the works...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Im glad you got it figured out but I have sent two emails and have had no response.


----------



## Dman987 (Oct 30, 2013)

My son has been paddling a Donsa for slalom racing for about a year now and it takes a beating from a 12 yr old 2-3 times a week. Been very durable so far.


----------



## rlins (May 20, 2012)

I was also having trouble with the website. I ordered a dope but it wouldn't proceed to checkout. I did get an email though from a representative and she was able to send me an invoice and place the order. I am glad for the delay because the price went down from $498 to $398. The boat is on it's way and should be here in a few days according to fedex tracking. I hate to buy foreign but I wouldn't be buying at all except for the amazing price!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Still no email*



rlins said:


> I was also having trouble with the website. I ordered a dope but it wouldn't proceed to checkout. I did get an email though from a representative and she was able to send me an invoice and place the order. I am glad for the delay because the price went down from $498 to $398. The boat is on it's way and should be here in a few days according to fedex tracking. I hate to buy foreign but I wouldn't be buying at all except for the amazing price!


I have been waiting patiently for about 8 hours now and no email back...


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

They're probably working through a big backlog. They got back to me this AM with a paypal invoice. 2013 Dope Large in orange on my way to me! I figured I'd get a playboat eventually to do some fun park and play stuff... but with the price this low for a brand new boat... now sounded as good as any time to me!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Found this deal a week ago and ordered a Bazooka L. Scheduled to arrive today. Sick deal; hoping I like the boat but for under $400 it's an easy risk. I paddled a Solo L for a year and didn't hate it, but didn't love it either. The Bazooka looks a little more my style; we'll see...

Almost pulled the trigger on a Dope too.


----------



## JnnyHart (Jun 3, 2014)

say it does work, I wonder how long shipping may take, especially if they cant get a website to run. Is it worth waiting 6 months to get it lol


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Wonder why there are no Detox' available, either 2013 or new???


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Got it all figured out... Blue Bazooka Small is in the mail!
...sorry if I was impatient


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

JnnyHart said:


> say it does work, I wonder how long shipping may take, especially if they cant get a website to run. Is it worth waiting 6 months to get it lol


As I mentioned above your post- I paid via PayPal for mine last Wednesday and it's being delivered today.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

First impressions: 

* the outfitting is way better than the Solo that I paddled a few years ago.
* that being said, the thigh braces have me skeptical- not a lot of surface area. Plus the hip pad shims are probably going to be glued in- the strapping mechanism is suspect. 
* the Bazooka large is a freaking tub. The depth is probably too much for most anyone under 6'. I'm 6'4" and my elbows bang against the cockpit rim, and I have plenty of torso length. First thing I did was add some foam under the seat. 
* the bulkhead support is burly plastic instead of foam, which I like

At the price I paid, I'm more than happy. I'll try to post a performance review in the next couple of days.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Shipping is only supposed to take two weeks. They were great about delaying my shipment for a few weeks while I'm away from home. It's now supposed to be here the first week of July. Large Yellow Dope. It's a bummer the website is currently glitchy. Once they figure that out, I think they'll move even more boats. No tax & free shipping is a great idea. Does anyone know if Fluid is manufacturing boats here in the US to service North America? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Mine took exactly a week, and it was shipped via FedEx Ground from Maryland. FedEx called the week before and set up a delivery window. The boats are made in South Africa and come with a fit kit in a bag. 

The payment thing isn't that big of a deal if you have a PayPal account.


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

Well holy shit. Fedex just called me and the damn thing has already arrived. I can go pick it up today in Belmont NH if I want! Very cool...


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

Last post!

Got it from Fedex and home. From invoice paid time to arrival to me was 3 days!

Sorted out the outfitting a bit, although I need to try it out on the river to be certain. I will say the boat exceeded my expectations. Not sure where they cheaped out to save money, because the outfitting is better than I've experienced in other boats I've tried out, and it all seems pretty crisp and nice.

If you're on the fence because of hesitations for outfitting quality, dont' be!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow glad to see everyone is stoked on the Fluid deals. The Bazooka is one of the best creek boat designs I've experienced. It's fast, boofs well, super stable, and has all the volume you could want. It also has a really unique edge design. The front is completely rounded and as the hull progresses to the back an edge develops. It allows you to have the advantages of a rounded hull, stay forward and your edges wont catch, and when you want to have the edges to snap into an eddy just shit your weight back slightly.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Fluid boats are the shit! Own two already and wish I needed a third cuz I wanted a Bazooka when they first came out.


I'll stop shilling for them now.


----------



## jay33 (Feb 20, 2014)

I just ordered a Medium Dope and it's supposed to arrive next week. Needless to say I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## rlins (May 20, 2012)

My medium Dope arrived yesterday. Way sooner than I thought and I ran it on Parkdale at 4200. I love the boat. Very playful but ran big water well. Thanks to Fluid for an amazing deal and boat.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone is wanting some tips on the best way to set up the outfitting feel free to email me at [email protected], send me a pm, or make a post here. I've had some experience with this outfitting on multiple boats. It can be a bit tricky to get dialed in, but once you do it's good to go.


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

*fluid kayaks*

Looking at the "spice". Does anyone have any feedback on this model? How is their outfitting. Never have seen one up close.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ty Tanner said:


> Looking at the "spice". Does anyone have any feedback on this model? How is their outfitting. Never have seen one up close.


I paddled the spice down Brown's last year around 1000. It really likes to front surf. I believe that's what this boat does best, and that's surf glassy long waves with ease. It's a great boat if you're looking for something faster and more stable than a conventional play boat yet more playful than a creek boat. 

The outfitting since the 2013 models has been updated, hence why there is such a crazy deal going on. Getting it set up properly takes some attention, but like I said earlier once you get it dialed it's good to go.


----------



## us338386 (Nov 8, 2007)

You will need spend a little time to do work to get the boat working. Bazooka instructions. 

1). Throw away the back band. Replace with a back and from Jackson or anyone else. It is a torture device as is
2). Ditch the hip pads. Replace with Jackson or whatever your pref
3) glue one or two inch mini cell swatches to the hull for knees. 
4). Rip out the seat assembly. Trace half inch mini cell for all contact points and glue to the hull. From front pillar back through seat. Put seat assembly back over mini cell. You need to give the boat some rigidity so the cell doesn't flex so much
5). Put in thick mini cell under front seat corners to rigidize the seat. Thick enough that they hold in place on their own when seated. 
6). Zip tie and glue the hip shim pads into place
7) zip tie the foam puzzle piece under the bow pillar to the pillar. This tends to come out on its own. 
8). Yes you need to use cam straps on the foot assembly. Use the straps from the replaced hip pads. Knot and cutoff excess strap. 

The whole idea is to get the boat to feel solid, and a single entity and not swimming around in the outfitting. 

Time is money. For those with excess of the former, it's a crazy good deal! Especially if you've got access to a broken boat to swap parts. 

For all glueing Use red contact cement (toxic waterproof variety) from hardware store. Get the big jar. Apply liberally and give things at least 30 seconds before you press them into place


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

You weigh? 105 with a wet towel around your waist? 


The outfitting fits me perfectly, with minimal modification...and once I strap in, I'm IN. But I am 5''10" and 200#.


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

I am curious how much foot room is in the dope. I broke my ankle this winter and have found getting into, out of and generally being in my 2010 all star to be pretty unpleasant. I sat in a 2013 allstar and that seemed quite a bit more comfortable... how does the dope compare? im right around 6' and about 160lbs. Thanks!


----------



## rlins (May 20, 2012)

I am 5'9 and 150 and the medium fit me fine. Tightened the seat latch a few times and the fit was perfect. I have had trouble squeezing in playboats on occasion but this one was no problem. Ran Parkdale at 4300 and it ran very well. The water sheds easily off the stern and doesn't squirt like my EZ does when running through a hole.


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just bit the bullet for a Dope. Was on the fence but once everything was gone I realized I had made the mistake of not ordering one! Saw them back in stock and didn't hesitate this time around. Really have to work on the outfitting in my Spice before the Dope comes in.

Us338, thanks for the suggestion of replacing the back bend. I don't like how the straps are in place with the ratcheting system. Makes it a pain to get a perfect fit unless I'm doing something wrong which is very possible.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

summitpaddler said:


> I am curious how much foot room is in the dope. I broke my ankle this winter and have found getting into, out of and generally being in my 2010 all star to be pretty unpleasant. I sat in a 2013 allstar and that seemed quite a bit more comfortable... how does the dope compare? im right around 6' and about 160lbs. Thanks!


If you're in the Fort Collins area I have a medium demo you could try out at some point.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok so I just took a bunch of photos of how I have my outfitting set up. I have to run to work right now but later tonight I'll post them along with an explanation. Cheers on your sweet new boats!


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

I was really happy with the large Fluid Dope large outfitting this weekend at the Pemi play hole. I'm a complete noob to play boating (and only barely less new to running rivers) and I felt the fit was quite good. I'd like some foam up front, or maybe some happy feet from jackson to get my feet snug and comfortably up into the thigh hooks. Still though, I was doing okay (outfitting wise, hah) practicing rolling with some instruction... ferried around a bunch, and at the end of the day jumped in the hole once or twice for a glorious two seconds of surfing... and then I buried the nose and got spit out.

Overall I'm really impressed by the boat and glad I made the purchase... even if it's a bit preemptive for me to be in a playboat.


----------



## JnnyHart (Jun 3, 2014)

*No word on shipping*

Well no word on shipping, but they are certainly happy to take your money. Took my money a week ago, still no word or expected shipping times...


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

I never got a shipping notice. I just got a call from fedex freight a few days later informing me that it was there. I'm sure it's on the way and the communication issue is just relating to having the ecommerce stuff get hammered...


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds about right. Last year when I ordered the spice it was the same deal. Boat showed up looking as I expected with no notifications until the delivery driver called me the day before to set up a time.


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah... they could use a serious overhaul to their whole process of the website, ordering, and then fulfillment.


----------



## JnnyHart (Jun 3, 2014)

Interesting, are they shipping out of S. Africa or the U.S.?


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

I would have to imagine they have a US location as I ordered on a Tuesday AM and got it Friday at noon!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Maryland.

EDIT: FedEx called me to make sure I was going to be home as well. I'd contact the guy at Fluid and ask for a tracking number.


----------



## rlins (May 20, 2012)

They do have a US factory and one in Europe.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok sorry for the delay, now let us talk outfitting.

First we will look at the hip pads and how to get those as secure as possible.









This is how you want the shims to look after you have placed the two straps in correctly and tightened them. It's important that you have the plastic pieces of the straps on the back side of the plastic support structure, closer to the side of the boat and away from your hips. Tightening involves sliding your hands in and feeling around behind the shims until you can grab the two tails of the strap, it needs to be here to stay out of the way.

The shims can go directly behind the main hip pad, but it's a good idea to put at least one behind the plastic structure you can see me peeling back in photo 3. This improves the stabilization further.

The horizontal strap is simple, you just wrap it around the plastic support structure, put it through the slits in the main hip pad, and make sure to line up the hip pad shims with the main hip pad so the strap sits flush in the slots on the sides of the shims.

The vertical strap can be tricky, and I will post some photos that will help portray how to do it. First of all take note where the strap enters near the top of the outfitting in the first photo, almost to the cockpit rim plastic.









Once the vertical strap has gone through that narrow slot near the cockpit rim plastic it curves back-words towards the stern of the boat and then hooks around that plastic piece that forms a nice right angle.









Once the strap has curved around that right angle it heads towards the front of the boat for about 4 inches before it loops behind the plastic support structure again and comes through the slit that the strap originally went through at the start. Once again make sure the plastic piece of the strap is behind the plastic support structure and pull both tails to make it as tight as possible. Remember there are two tails to the strap and they do not have to be the same length.

Once tight tie off the straps as they can loosen.









Once the straps are in place and as tight as possible I gorilla tape everything to make it bomber tight. Wrapping the tape up over the top and over the cockpit doesn't affect the dryness of the boat and really helps keep the pads stable.

Ok now we will look at the rail that runs along the bottom of the boat, the foam that lies underneath it, and how to make sure the rail and foam stays in place.









This is the pillar in the stern of the boat. The zip ties here help stabilize the pillar.









This is the rail right before it connects to the front pillar. I HAVEN'T zip tied it like I should, put a couple of zip-ties around the foam and the rail to pull them together. This will prevent the foam from falling out which can happen during swims.









This is my foot block. The foam they give you is excellent, and the plastic part of the foot block and can modified to increase or decrease the length. I suggest once you have dialed in the length of the plastic piece and cut the foam to size to duct tape the two pieces together. This will prevent the plastic piece of the foot block from shifting unintentionally and make it more sturdy.


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Smauk! Was really helpful. Will be doing another reset of outfitting today before I get on the water tonight. The spice's foot braces are a bit different as it's just the metal rails and hard plastic. No foam. Will need to rig something to make them a bit more sturdy. Definitely takes some time and effort to get the outfitting just right but it's because I want the fit to be absolutely perfect.

Also today is awesome as I received my tracking info and the boat is due to arrive Friday. Just in time for the play park this weekends release! If you haven't heard anything from those at Fluid, I would shoot them an email or a phone call.


----------



## scottriver101 (Jun 8, 2014)

I will buy your fluid bazooka if you still have it.
Scott
970-349-2406
970-275-9825


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

scottriver101 said:


> I will buy your fluid bazooka if you still have it.
> Scott


Best not to post your phone # so bots can scrap them and spam you. PM him instead, and I'd suggest you edit your post to remove your phone.


----------



## scotttoland (Sep 25, 2011)

*+1 for Fluid*

I bought a Do It Now! M. Shipped quick. Carrier brought it to my job site. Boat is very nice. Can't wait to launch it!


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

scotttoland said:


> I bought a Do It Now! M. Shipped quick. Carrier brought it to my job site. Boat is very nice. Can't wait to launch it!



These are on sale? Do you have a link?


----------



## scotttoland (Sep 25, 2011)

Not on sale. Just relating my experience with the company. BTW, if you contact one of their reps they can give you a code for a $20 discount. Not a ton of money but I'm sure the margins are pretty slim.


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just received the dope! Can't wait to try it out this weekend. Although they forgot to put the foot foam in. Will have to rig something up to make it work. If any one has any suggestions on what I could do it would be appreciated! Hopefully they will make it right next week.


----------



## JnnyHart (Jun 3, 2014)

Well I have to say communication has been incredibly horrible with Fluid, pretty sad to deal with. If they cant handle customer theyll never make it in kayaking business. Been 14 days and supposably getting delivered sometime this week, should have bought a Jackson..


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Keep inind that they are dealing with a massive influx of sales with this pricing. Several folks that I know have all gotten their boats within a day of the scheduled delivery date. 

Also how many other boat companies can you buy directly from? And at the prices Fluid offers?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JnnyHart (Jun 3, 2014)

If the boat quality is equivalent to the customer service, then its a waste regardless


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Way to be negative...


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm really happy with my boats quality, and the shipping was ultra prompt. Communication was a bit meh. They did wind up sending me a shipping invoice. I got it two days after my boat had already arrived, haha. They've got some kinks to iron out for sure...

My dope didn't come with footblocks either. I'm not sure they ship with these...


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

1 week shipping from MD to AZ, awesome! Shipping invoice was in spam folder. Being delivered tomorrow morning to the house. Not worried about $30 foot blocks when I saved over $700 on a new boat/shipping. Thanks Fluid!


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

I suppose the medium dopes don't come with foot blocks then. I had two boats shipped to my address, Small dope and a Medium dope. Small was for a friend of mine and hers came with some foam for the feet. That is why I was surprised when mine didn't come with anything. How ever we couldn't figure out how it worked so we just carved out some 3" foam in place for both our boats.

The dope felt great, was able to get it out mid saturday after running the spice a bit then paddled it all day sunday. Definitely a fun little boat to have in my arsenal! I'm excited to play with it a bit more and get the outfitting dialed in.



JnnyHart said:


> If the boat quality is equivalent to the customer service, then its a waste regardless


I can understand the frustration but overall having a negative attitude has never helped any one in any situation before. I haven't had any issues with boat quality and there would be more posts about it online if there were. Hopefully you get your boat soon and all worries will be removed!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

My guess is that it's a problem with FedEx rather than Fluid. I ordered a Bazooka, got it in a week after a call from Fedex. Then I ordered a Dope; this time I got a tracking number through FedEx, but no call. However, it's being delivered today (1 week from the order date).


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I wish I'd responded earlier here, but better late than never. I made a video talking about the modifications I make to the 2013 outfitting:

https://vimeo.com/98462049

I do a couple things a little differently than spencer. The main two issues are that the seat is a little soft and the outfitting can damage the hull. The big foam pad under the seat should address both issues.

If you have any questions, or if you want to use my promo code (which has been upped to 10% off almost any purchase, especially 2014 retail boats) feel free to PM me.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Leif the real question is why did you take all the Bazooka L's? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just a quick update. Got an email back yesterday morning apologizing for the mishap. They are looking in to the situation and will get me the foot foam blocks I'm missing. Customer service has been good enough for me to think of ordering a third boat from them when it comes time to.


----------



## shredjesse (Apr 28, 2014)

Were these foot blocks for the fluid dope? I didn't get any either! Maybe I should hit them up as well!


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

shredjesse said:


> Were these foot blocks for the fluid dope? I didn't get any either! Maybe I should hit them up as well!


Yes but they have to ship from south africa and I feel I'll do a better job creating my own foot blocks out of 3" foam. Said it would take up to two weeks for delivery and I already have foot blocks that are close to what I need.


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fluid Spice*

Well, I was having a pretty good experience with my Spice order. Checkout went pretty good. Shipping was prompt. Just received mine today. However, did someone get a medium orange spice instead of a large, because I received a large instead of the medium I ordered. What a bummer! I think I would still like to try it out. Don't necessarily feel like I'm swimming around in it. Before I try it out is anyone out there around 5'8'' and 165#s, that paddles a large Spice? I would be on the low end of the weight range. I am not a play boater other than front surfing and a few spins. Was wanting this boat primarily as a class 3 river runner and surfing boat. My primary boat is a Stomper 80. Am I making a mistake by keeping it or should I get Fluid to send me the medium?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Didn't long for someone to try to capitalize. I wonder which buzzard has this up for sale??

Brand new white water kayak!


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Didn't long for someone to try to capitalize. I wonder which buzzard has this up for sale??
> 
> Brand new white water kayak!


Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks to be Mod 3 outfitting.

Ty I feel great in my medium at 5'7 180# so I would suggest trying to get the medium.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

snwbdr94 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks to be Mod 3 outfitting.
> 
> \.


I wouldn't be able to correct you even if you were wrong. I really don't know squat about Fluid boats. I don't think I've ever seen one. 

So, if it was mod 3 out fitting then it would be worth the $850 in new condition?? That's like a whole 2 dollars more that their website sells them for. And I believe that Fluid offers free shipping. 

Detox - Whitewater Kayaks - Kayaks

But I am just a simple caveman - Maybe this belongs in worst deals ever thread??


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

I'd like to see Fluid change their business model a bit. Quit going head-to-head with LL and Jackson and get a stronger US market. Technically speaking, a new boat is NOT $1K. Sell the new line for $800 or $700 and saturate the market. Quit going after the hardcore boaters and cater more to the new line of boaters (hell, think of the Harley-Davidson concept) and flat out KILL it and dominate the market in 5 years. 

Probably just the wine talking.


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spice*

snwbdr94, thanks for the input. I have purchased the medium today and will have both to test out. So shortly after that I will have either a new large or medium Spice for sale. Hopefully I don't have a hard time selling it.


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spice*

More than likely it will be the large, which does have the Mod 5 outfitting. First Fluid that I've seen at hand. Pretty impressed with how it paddled. The Mod 5 outfitting was easy to fit but just afraid the large was a little more than what I wanted.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Really happy with my large Bazooka, once I got the outfitting dialed in. Very nice performance through holes, predictable, and comfortable. Totally worth it at twice the price.

The large Dope is a little more snug than I expected, but I haven't gotten it totally dialed in yet. 

On a related note, I heard from a guy visiting from Ohio that Fluid bought, or is leasing, a rotomolding facility in Ohio and will start making boats here. Not verified, but interesting if true.


----------



## NGAKayaker (Jun 24, 2014)

Received two 2013 Dopes today. Two different sizes. One is rough like sandpaper, its like Fluid is written all over it in braille. The other is pretty smooth. I've had several rotomolded boats, never had one like this. Any thoughts? Anybody's boat similar?
Thanks.


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

NGAKayaker said:


> Received two 2013 Dopes today. Two different sizes. One is rough like sandpaper, its like Fluid is written all over it in braille. The other is pretty smooth. I've had several rotomolded boats, never had one like this. Any thoughts? Anybody's boat similar?
> Thanks.


I received two '13 boats, small and medium, both were smooth except the medium had a small shaving taken off one of the sides which would be a small blemish. After three weekends of use I don't remember where it is. You could try sanding it or use it. Email fluid and see what they say.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Backfire! Well after ordering a '13 close out Dope, then posting the sweet deal, looks like I'm out of luck on this one. I paid for the boat in late May and made arrangements with Fluid to delay shipping for a week because I was going to be out of town. After getting home and contacting them to check on delivery status, I'm disappointed to learn that they went ahead and sold the boat I'd already paid for-a month ago. They weren't keen on honoring our transaction, claimed they were unaware of it actually, and offered either a new one at full price or a refund. After sending them a copy of the correspondence that confirmed purchase and agreement to ship on a specific date, they essentially said oops, you're out of luck. Oh well, I hope everyone who got in on a cheap new kayak is stoked. Myself, I won't be trying too hard to track down a Fluid in the future...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

I ordered a small Bazooka, in the beginning of June. I thought it was going to be delivered to the house. I left on a Canyon trip, I got back no boat. I checked my email and phone messages and had a bunch of messages from Fluid and also Fed Ex. I took to long to contact Fluid and the boat was on the truck to be sent back to Fluid. The lady at Fed Ex knew me and slowed everything down. I called Fed Ex right away and I had to get my boat from them before the time the truck left. Needless to say, I have a Fluid Bazooka that I paddled a few times and I love it. I had to mess around with the outfitting. For me, my experience with Fluid was OK. I was out of town and they left messages and emails, I just never responded because I was in the Canyon. I would have been bummed if it was sent back. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I was in the Canyon too. I guess I made the mistake of pre-arranging the delay of shipping. I had a confirmation from Windie Beer at Fluid that they would ship on 6/30 "to be safe." Got off the water, expecting the boat the 1st week of July. No dice...


----------



## NGAKayaker (Jun 24, 2014)

After sending some pics of the boat to Fluid, they confirmed they sent me a blem by mistake. They said that the blem occurred when "flaming" the boat to give it the smooth finish, and that it doesn't always work as planned. They said it should not affect the boat in any way other than looks.
They also said since blem boats are the same price as the closeouts, no further action would be taken. 

Has anybody received the foot-blocks they are supposed to be sending out? I noticed they changed the website to say they are not included, but in the email told me they were sending them from ZA and that it would take 3 weeks.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Jmacn- I think I met you down there, we were on a side hike. I was with Roy and GCY.
Tony


----------



## snwbdr94 (Jun 9, 2014)

NGAKayaker said:


> Has anybody received the foot-blocks they are supposed to be sending out? I noticed they changed the website to say they are not included, but in the email told me they were sending them from ZA and that it would take 3 weeks.


I haven't seen or heard anything more than the last email I received. I have my feet pretty dialed in at this point though so it is more or less a lost cause except to have extra foam for other things.

Jmac - Sorry to hear what they did to ya! I would try pushing the issue a little more and get them at least to give you a good deal on a '14.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep Tony. I was on the large private that launched w/ GCY. Tapeats was the last place we saw you guys. As for pressing the issue, I'm not opposed to diplomatically communicating any issue especially in a business transaction where a company F'ed up. Typically I can talk my way through to receive the service I've paid for-expected. Not the case here. I explained to them what my expectations are for how they could handle this, expressed sympathy for mistakes that naturally occur from time to time (no big deal), and also how un-represented Fluid is in my area. Flagstaff isn't exactly a Mecca of kayaking, but we are a tight knit paddling community and we have a strong influence on boaters coming to experience the GC. As I said earlier, I won't be paddling a Fluid any time soon and that is their fault, not mine. At this point, I'm OK with keeping my $400 and moving on. Hey Tony- Keeping and eye on the Verde as this Monsoon keeps rolling. Hit me up with a PM if you want to get your new boat dirty, I'll give you my #.
-Josh


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Fluid Kayaks is having another round of sales. I got my Bazooka last round and have been loving it. Cant beat the price and free shipping.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

...but they won't drop the price on the DiN...the bastards. 


Would like to at least demo one for a weekend instead of buying outright.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Most of my hardware came loose in the boat. Make sure to tighten it. I am actually carrying 2 thigh brace screws in my PFD. Bazooka is a great boat. I love mine


----------



## Sam maverick (Sep 13, 2014)

I ordered my bazooka. But don't have a tracking number. Is that normal ?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sam maverick (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey jmacn did you ever get your boat? I have been working with windy beer and something seems fishy. She straight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sam maverick (Sep 13, 2014)

How long is it taking for you guys to get your boats?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I ordered a Bazooka first (which I really like a lot) and then a Dope (thought it would be roomier for a Large) and they both took exactly a week. As I recall, I didn't get a tracking number for the first boat either; just a call from FedEx Ground a day or two before. I did get an email & tracking # with the second boat. Windie is legit - she should be able to provide a tracking number once FedEx gives it to her. As others have said, the system might be a little kludgey but the deal makes it worth it.

Unwrap & inspect the boat before signing for the shipment.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Sam maverick said:


> Hey jmacn did you ever get your boat? I have been working with windy beer and something seems fishy. She straight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


No. She said they messed up & I could choose between a refund, or a 2014 at full price. Definitely a bummer since the 2014s went on sale a month later. I think I'll hold out for a 2013 or newer superstar. $398 w/ no tax & free shipping was to good to resist, and in my case too good to be true. I'm glad a bunch of you all got your hands on one...


----------

